# ANT: run/java: NoClassDefFoundError



## Jense (5. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine build-Datei erstellt, die mir beim Target _run_ folgende Fehlermeldung ausgibt:


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/xyz/ExterneKlasse
[code=Java] Exception in thread "main" 
[code=Java] Java Result: 1


Die externe Klasse entstammt einem jar-File, welches sich im Verzeichnis lib befindet.
Die Task javac kompiliert meinen Quellcode, welcher die externe Klasse nutzt, problemlos und zwar dank:

[code]
<javac srcdir="src" destdir="build/classes">
   <classpath>
      <pathelement path="lib"/>
      <fileset dir="lib">
         <include name="**/*.jar"/>
         ...
      </fileset>
   </classpath>
</javac>
```


Nur beim Ausführen wird die Klasse scheinbar nicht gefunden. Ich habe es u.a. mit _classpath="lib"_ im java-Tag probiert, aber leider ohne Wirkung. Habe schon danach gegoogelt, aber leider nichts gefunden.   
Danke für Tips!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Jense (6. Apr 2008)

Bin jetzt selbst draufgekommen. Lag, wie letztlich vermutet, einfach nur am CLASSPATH. Im javac-Abschnitt fürs Manifest sollte der Class-Path korrekt angegeben werden:


```
<manifest>
   <attribute name="Main-Class" value="de.test.HalloWelt"/>
   <attribute name="Class-Path" value="../../lib/xyz.jar"/>
</manifest>
```


----------



## Jense (6. Apr 2008)

.... sorry, meinte _im jar-Abschnitt_


----------

